# HELP downloading on MID-709B android



## Pattilee317 (Jan 2, 2012)

HELP! I got this for xmas (3 of them actually). On one machine I was able to download kindle from the android market place, the other 2 nothing. Now on all 3 machines getting a download unsuccessful error whenever we try to download anything. What am I doing wrong???? Patti


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Try a factory restore.


----------

